# How much do you pay stud fee?



## cav (May 23, 2008)

I pay £350 stud fee and if she does not get caught i can put her with him again free.
I could get it cheaper but would not be happy using a dog that was not a good breed standard or did not have clear health tests.

How much do you pay or charge.?

I know this will vary in breeds.


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

In our breed the stud fee is usually the price of a puppy, so it all depends upon what the breeder charges for a puppy.

Mick


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

raindog said:


> In our breed the stud fee is usually the price of a puppy, so it all depends upon what the breeder charges for a puppy.
> 
> Mick


Snap, with OTB's it's usually the price of a puppy. So same applies it depends what a breeder charges for a pup.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Same as others, depends on the Breeder and if I know them well it helps Toyahs litter, I used one of my friends and they owed me a favour so did not cost me anything


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

Has anyone ever asked for an actual puppy as the cost of a stud fee? ie, Pick of the Litter?

My friend has a KC reg siberian Husky and I am looking for a service dog to train to help me. She has the full 5 generation pedigree and he's even bred from a famous Artik sledding dog. (a sled team in the UK)

He has several recent CH ancestors and is a grey and white, 3 year old.

Has anyone ever come across a situation where you've asked for or been given a puppy as the stud fee?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

Think it depends on the dog doesn't it, I knew a lab breeder that you to have pick of the litter when the pups were born. regards
sue


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

casandra said:


> Has anyone ever asked for an actual puppy as the cost of a stud fee? ie, Pick of the Litter?
> 
> My friend has a KC reg siberian Husky and I am looking for a service dog to train to help me. She has the full 5 generation pedigree and he's even bred from a famous Artik sledding dog. (a sled team in the UK)
> 
> ...


Yes knew a lab breeder many years ago, we got a chocolate lab from her


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

casandra said:


> Has anyone ever asked for an actual puppy as the cost of a stud fee? ie, Pick of the Litter?
> 
> My friend has a KC reg siberian Husky and I am looking for a service dog to train to help me. She has the full 5 generation pedigree and he's even bred from a famous Artik sledding dog. (a sled team in the UK)
> 
> ...


A lot of breeders do ask for puppy back, depending on if they want that line. I would always rather pay the Stud Fee


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

casandra said:


> Has anyone ever asked for an actual puppy as the cost of a stud fee? ie, Pick of the Litter?
> 
> My friend has a KC reg siberian Husky and I am looking for a service dog to train to help me. She has the full 5 generation pedigree and he's even bred from a famous Artik sledding dog. (a sled team in the UK)
> 
> ...


We have had a puppy back on a couple of occasions when we have used one of our dogs at stud. Our new puppy Trader was a "stud fee"










As far as your friend's dog is concerned, the vast majority of KC registered siberians in the UK will have "recent CH ancestors." The real issue is how has *he* done in the showring? The dog in my signature below has only one non-champion in his 5 generation pedigree, but that was no definitive guarantee of his quality. He had to prove that himself in the showring (so far 2 CCs, 1 CACIB and 5 Open Show Best In Shows)

Most good breeders in the UK both show and work their dogs and there aren't really any "famous" teams over here as most racing is done over very short distances and for fun.

Mick


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Wow Trader is gorgeous


----------



## Blaxen (May 4, 2008)

Hello,
I charge £300 for using my boy, but have just been to Belgium to use a stud and paid 400 about £330 exchange rate at the time. He was a pretty top dog there too, so much cheaper than top dog prices here, but then I did have the ferry and travel on top. But hopefully should be well worth it.


----------

